# ONR dilution in softened water?



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Quick question. I live in a hard water area but we have a water softener. I've tested the water in the past and it is now classed as "soft". How much ONR will I need, 15ml per 6 litres water? I understand that too much will result in smearing but how do I know if I have too little? I guess I am trying to understand what I need to observe to work out when I have the right ratio. Any hints?

Also, roughly how much will I need to wash an Audi A4? At the moment I get round it with a 13 litre bucket using Dodo Basics of Bling shampoo. Will I need less ONR?

BTW, got a 2 litre pump sprayer in Wilko's for £3.28. Worth a look if anyone needs one. It works fine.

Many thanks.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I use 1 capful per 8 litres and 1 capful in a 2.5litre pre-spray.

I use two buckets ONR/rinse.


----------

